# Fluxbox + Nautilus? Nimm besser gleich Lxde!

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo. Ausnahmsweise komme ich jetzt mal nicht mit 'ner blöden Anfängerfrage. Glaube ich ...

Ich mag es, wenn ein "Desktop" auch wirklich die Funktionalität eines virtuellen Schreibtisches hat und habe an Fluxbox das Ablegen von Ordnern und Dateien auf dem Desktophintergrund vemißt.

Dann habe ich diese Anleitung ergoogelt http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2008/07/how-fluxbox-saved-my-computer.html und sie nach langem Zögern auch teils befolgt. Es funktioniert auch.

Es wird also Nautilus installiert und von Fluxbox aus gestartet. In der Anleitung wird Nautilus sogar automatisch bei jeder Fluxbox-Session gestartet.

Neben Problemen mit der Bedienung (Maustasten, Menüs) gefallen mir dabei vor allem zwei Sachen nicht. 

Erstens daß man mit Nautlius das halbe Gnome mitinstallieren muß. Wie aufwändig Nautilus als Standalone im Betrieb ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Zweitens bin ich der Meinung, daß dann Nautilus und Fluxbox zugleich laufen. Bringt man sich mit dieser Konstruktion nicht um die Vorteile eines schlanken Desktops und sollte gleich z.B. Xfce nehmen? Ist die (s.o. URL) geschilderte Rettungsaktion "Science Fiction"?

Ich frage das, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich die Konfigurierung weiterverfolgen soll. Die ist nämlich für mich nicht einfach. Das amputierte Nautilus sperrt sich da etwas, und eigentlich möchte ich auch auf die Fluxbox-Menüs zugreifen können, weil man mit dem amputierten Nautilus z.B. kein Terminal öffnen kann und sich alle schon vor dem Programmaufruf zurechtgelegt haben muß. Umständlich.

Mfg,  BierbauchangsthaseLast edited by bierbauchangsthase on Thu Jul 16, 2009 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also... ohne das jetzt komplett gelesen zu haben. Scheint es mir wirklich ein wenig "verwirrend".

Es scheint mir auch das Xfce z.B. eher an deine Wünsche anpasst. Dachte zuerst es ginge dir um den Programmbrowser (nautilus), dafür gibt es bestimmt auch andere Alternativen die nicht so viele Abhängigkeiten mitbringen. Aber bei desem Desktop fällt mir auf die schnelle auch keiner ein. Auch erschließt sich mir noch nicht so ganz was genau du vermisst. Denn eigentlich ist der Desktop ja auch nur ein ordner in dem man Dateien ablegt die man permanent sieht :)

Und das einzige was nicht funktioniert ist dragn-drop und eben die Anzeige der Dateien im Ordner ~/Desktop. Kennst du schon enlightenment?

Ist vielleicht auch noch eine alternative, die du dir mal anschauen könntest. Allerdings weiß ich grade nicht ob das mit dem Desktop da auch so war.

Ach ja..  wenn du gnome nicht haben möchtest, kannst du auch Nautilus installieren und für die Anwendung das gnome-Useflag "unsetzen".

```
# echo "gnome-base/nautilus -gnome" >> /etc/portage/packages.use
```

Prinzipell ist das alles machbar und Kombinierbar, man muss nur wissen wie das Programm funktioniert und hier und da ein wenig "fein" einstellen. Damit es "ordentlich" klappt. Aber genau das mag ich an gentoo. Man kann so einfach alles Quer-Beet installieren und hat die Abhängigkeiten minimiert.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke für die Antwort und den Tip mit Enlightenment.

Ja, ich will genau das drag'n drop auf dem Desktophintergrund. Die Anleitung wollte das auch und der Typ hatte das gleiche Bedürfnis. Scheinbar sind wir die einzigen. 

Tatsächlich: Nautilus fungiert hier nicht als Filebrowser, sondern in erster Linie als Arbeitsfläche. 

Den Tip mit dem Useflag habe ich nicht noch verstanden. Ich glaube, ich habe gnome beim emerge-Vorgang sowieso rausgenommen. 

Bitte nicht mißverstehen: die Sache funktioniert im Prinzip, nur mit kleinen Schönheitsfehlern.

Ich komme z.B. nicht so recht an die Menüfunktionalität von Nautilus ran. Ich finde in /home/USER/.nautilus/metafiles zwar ein paar xml-dateien, aber keine scheint mir das Maustasten-Menü zu konfigurieren, wie das in Fluxbox so schön geht. Habe auch online und im man nautilus noch keine Beispiele oder Anleitungen gefunden. Vielleicht müßte ich unter Anleitungen zur Konfiguration von Gnome suchen.

Aber Enlightenment schau ich mir mal an. Danke!

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich möchte berichten, falls jemand, so wie ich, einen "leichtgewichtigen" Desktop sucht, wo man auf dem Hintergrund Drag'n Drop machen kann:

Bei Enlightenment habe ich keinen Screenshot gefunden, auf dem ein Ordner oder eine Datei auf dem Desktop-Hintergrund lag.

Bei Lxde habe ich so einen Screenshot gesehen. Daher habe ich Lxde installiert. 

Und tatsächlich geht es!

----------

